# Epson F2000 not working , having no luck printing , nothing seems to be working



## TuckersTshirts (Jun 14, 2016)

I am a screen printer, love screen printing and have been doing for a long time, an opportunity came up where my neighbor had purchased an epson f2000 dtg printer and wasn't using it enough so It happens to be in my shop now, everything is going good I am printing full color tshirts, He had never loaded the white ink the machine, always left the cleaning fluid in for just over a year, after I have printed a bunch of shirts I decide to put the white ink in , thats when the problems started. I have tried everything, tube flushes, replacing head cleaning set, multiple cleanings, cap cleanings, calling epson and discussing with service techs for hours, 

It seems to me like there is a block in the tube, maby cap cleaning system, after all these cleanings and flushings I have been doing, there seems to only be a little bit of waste ink coming out? has anyone experienced anything like this, I am fairly new to dtg printing, have had this printer for less than a week. there are no reps in my area, Saskatchewan, Canada , the service tech says its going to be $4 - $5 grand to come see me and he wants to install a new print head. somebody help please!!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

How long did the white ink carts sit? If those aren't agitated regularly, it's possible/probable that the white ink settled. If you let ink settle it'll coagulate into chunks and those chunks can clog up everything.


----------



## Mammath (Jul 21, 2014)

Have you done a cap clean? It should be done at least once a week minimum. There are two small drain holes at each end of the cap, if they're blocked it can't suck the ink through. Check that first. Give it a good clean and leave some cleaning fluid in there overnight. You can use those small cleaning sticks/brushes Piksters that people use to pick food out their teeth to clear the holes if needed.


----------



## TuckersTshirts (Jun 14, 2016)

Everything is all good now, I had to get the epson service tech in and he replaced the suction part underneath the cap cleaning system, a $200 part, now everything is working great, must of been plugged somehow with dried ink, either way I am back making Tee's!


----------



## QuantumLeap (Sep 23, 2017)

You're **** outta luck!
Epson F2000 DTG White Edition Product Warning: STOP! Before buying this unit customer beware! No matter how well you maintain this unit, you will incur very high yearly maintenance expenses- minimum $2000/yr. if you get the extended warranty after the 1st year! If you don't get the extended warranty your maintenance costs can be as high as $4-$5000+ per year, even with good maintenance.
These units are intended to keep customers reigned in, without ANY pity! They are scientifically designed planned obsolescence to require very high repairs as soon as the 1st yr warranty expires! If you don't get the extended warranty you're looking at far more! They told me to get that extended warranty, $2000.00. But business had been slow....I didn't have the extra $2000.00!to dump in a warranty only to gamble it might require maintenance, but the gamble was stacked against me…no wonder they keep mentioning the $2000.00 extended warranty!
I figured, it's not even a year old…business slow, short on finances, I'm sure Epson makes a good product, etc. NOPE!
Learned the hard way! One month almost to the day after I unpackaged the printer in the middle of a customer print job Friday night:

"*Error 1410:
Maintenance unit error....
Pump cap assembly....
Start/Restart printer, if problem persists call in for service repair."

$2000.00 to get it fixed! 
And that's not even the printer head!!!! That'll be another $2000-$4000.00 next month when that piece goes out, not including the cost of lost printing time!!!!
Epson is a deceitful company. If you can afford it, they basically force you into a $2000.00 extended yearly warranty retainer, just to keep the machine in operation! Outrageous.
These machines are designedd to not only keep you locked in through high price of inks, the warranty will cost you more than everything else! And if you don't get that $2000/yr extended service warranty retainer, you're gonna spend, $3000, $4000, $5000/ year for a service tech to come out every time the ink clogs & shuts down your unit!


----------



## QuantumLeap (Sep 23, 2017)

I thought you said they wanted to charge you $3000 to come out to Saskatchewan!!!! I know they didn't come out there for the price of a $200 part!!! A guy 100 miles away from me here near Flagstaff AZ, wants to charge me $1000 for the exact same thing, including the $195 part! Something doesn't make sense! I'm being told it's about an hour labor, but they want to charge me like $800 just for that labor!!! Ridiculous!


----------



## chasser70 (Mar 24, 2015)

QuantumLeap said:


> I thought you said they wanted to charge you $3000 to come out to Saskatchewan!!!! I know they didn't come out there for the price of a $200 part!!! A guy 100 miles away from me here near Flagstaff AZ, wants to charge me $1000 for the exact same thing, including the $195 part! Something doesn't make sense! I'm being told it's about an hour labor, but they want to charge me like $800 just for that labor!!! Ridiculous!


The pump assembly is a fairly easy part to replace yourself. You can find it online and it is only a few screws and 3 wires to switch it out. I was able to do it on my own without issue. If you need a new print head then that is another story.


----------

